# new Nikon lens!!!



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

what do you think about this new lens Nikon is coming out with soon?

http://www.nikonusa.com/template.php?cat=1&grp=5&productNr=2160


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm buying it !!!

If anyone is interested in previous 105 f/2.8 version, please let me know.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

hey Jay its not out yet. I imagine it will have quite a hefty price tag. I want one too.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

It's on the list of lenses to get once it comes out.  Gonna sell off my 105 as well, haha.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

So what's the difference between the existing 105mm and this new one?

I've been eying the existing 105mm for my D70s, especially for underwater use.


----------



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

AF-S (IF), VRII (4stops)


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Also SWM.


----------

